# Ram 2500 rear coil suspension issues



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a 17 Ram 2500 with the coils and no factory air bags. 
I run a 1.5 yard salt dogg on the truck. Last winter I found that running the truck with more then 1 yard of salt in the spreader made the truck very unstable. Truck would sway and the rear axle jog for and aft a little. Needless to say I was surprised of how unstable it is. Towing is no issue with the 10-12lb I pull max with it. I've owned all leaf spring trucks prior and never experienced this - sag sure but not this. 

My questions are this: 
Has anyone experienced this ?
If so did you add air bags and a bigger rear sway bar ? 
(Seams to be my only option with this truck.)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@Mark Oomkes???

Someone talked about it on here once, thought it was mark, but I might be wrong?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Coils or that POS 4 link whatever it's called "suspension". 

What setup do you have? CCSB? RCLB?

My personal ride with a crew cab short box Cummings does very good pulling a trailer. My 2500 regular cab long box with the Hemi absolutely sucks for pulling a trailer. Multiple trailers behind either truck, it's a totally different ride. Not sure if it's wheelbase or the extra weight of the Cummings or a combo of both, but it is absolute garbage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> @Mark Oomkes???
> 
> Someone talked about it on here once, thought it was mark, but I might be wrong?


There was someone else from Illernoiz that started a thread about it and it was before I bought my '16. I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I didn't read through it so not sure if it answers the OP's question.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2500-independent-rear-susp-vs-solid-axle.168846/


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Coils or that POS 4 link whatever it's called "suspension".
> 
> What setup do you have? CCSB? RCLB?
> 
> My personal ride with a crew cab short box Cummings does very good pulling a trailer. My 2500 regular cab long box with the Hemi absolutely sucks for pulling a trailer. Multiple trailers behind either truck, it's a totally different ride. Not sure if it's wheelbase or the extra weight of the Cummings or a combo of both, but it is absolute garbage.


Are both the coil suspension? My CCSB 6.4 pulled my boat like a dream.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Are both the coil suspension? My CCSB 6.4 pulled my boat like a dream.


Coil or 4 link?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drock78 said:


> Are both the coil suspension? My CCSB 6.4 pulled my boat like a dream.


How big of a boat are we talking about here?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Coil or 4 link?


Anyone know if RAM ever offered a coil suspension for the rear axle? I was under the impression that they went from leaf springs to the 4 link which is what my '14 and '16 have.

I think you can still get leaf springs on 3500 and up.

The 4 link is not a coil spring suspension.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

37ft offshore. Weighs about 14k on the trailer. Mine has the coils not air bags. Maybe my terminology is wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> 37ft offshore. Weighs about 14k on the trailer. Mine has the coils not air bags. Maybe my terminology is wrong.


What year?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

16


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> 16


Looks like I'm the one messed up. The "5 link" is a coil spring suspension.

My apologies.

So being a CCSB, is the additional weight of the crew cab? The wheelbase difference? Both? Seems like the long box might be the problem?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drock78 said:


> 37ft offshore. Weighs about 14k on the trailer. Mine has the coils not air bags. Maybe my terminology is wrong.


10-4... yeah... that is a boat

I figured we were talking about something like this...


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Could be any of or a combination of all I suppose.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Coils or that POS 4 link whatever it's called "suspension".
> 
> What setup do you have? CCSB? RCLB?
> 
> My personal ride with a crew cab short box Cummings does very good pulling a trailer. My 2500 regular cab long box with the Hemi absolutely sucks for pulling a trailer. Multiple trailers behind either truck, it's a totally different ride. Not sure if it's wheelbase or the extra weight of the Cummings or a combo of both, but it is absolute garbage.


My truck is a ccsb
I also have a 16 3500 ccsb 6.4 hemi and it does not act the same. It has a bad case of frame deflection at crawling speeds when salter is full ie drive thru but drives much more stable down the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EXR said:


> My truck is a ccsb
> I also have a 16 3500 ccsb 6.4 hemi and it does not act the same. It has a bad case of frame deflection at crawling speeds when salter is full ie drive thru but drives much more stable down the road.


Interesting, so it's hit or miss so most likely an assembly issue.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

well the 3500 is a different truck with leaf springs.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Reporting back about my 2500. Been a while. I've since added a bigger rear sway bar, Firestone airbags and a 1.5" level kit in the front. It has made all the difference. 60psi in the bags is probably more then needed. Now I can deflate the bags and return to a decent ride. Glad I didn't get the factory air ride, system only good for 3000lb max. Firestone is 5000lb. Parts were worth the money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EXR said:


> Reporting back about my 2500. Been a while. I've since added a bigger rear sway bar, Firestone airbags and a 1.5" level kit in the front. It has made all the difference. 60psi in the bags is probably more then needed. Now I can deflate the bags and return to a decent ride. Glad I didn't get the factory air ride, system only good for 3000lb max. Firestone is 5000lb. Parts were worth the money.


Interesting...might have to try that with ours.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

The 4-link was a great idea .... but someone didn't do the math right or they cut corners. I've complained to the dealer about my 2014 from the get go. On the short box 2500 It seems the lower arm should have had a mount point further away from the axle. Does odd things when weighted or on those roads that have a natural wave to them. Sometimes I get a ride like a bull rider - shakes your brain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I disagree on the great idea part.


----------

